# Where Do You Log Your Mileage



## The Jogger (24 Oct 2010)

I keep a record of my mileage on a running site I used to use a lot but now my jogging has reduced to nearly nothing, due to injury and would like to keep a log on a cycling specific training site. Not that I do a lot of mileage nor 
am I fast but would like to improve on both.


----------



## ThePainInSpain (24 Oct 2010)

Keep mine on an Exell spread sheet on the PC


----------



## mcshroom (24 Oct 2010)

I used to keep mine in excel on a usb stick, but then lost the stick. Now I use My Cycling Log


----------



## ACS (24 Oct 2010)

mcshroom said:


> I used to keep mine in excel on a usb stick, but then lost the stick. Now I use My Cycling Log



+1


----------



## psmiffy (24 Oct 2010)

I keep mine on xl - along with other bits and pieces like swimming anf gym time - just easy and versatile - and I don't need an internet connection

it would seem that the cyclechat concensus is My Cycling Log


----------



## Crackle (24 Oct 2010)

very old stuff is in a book, more recent notes are scanned in then I have a lot in an Access database and now I use Sportracks and the whole lot is summarised in a single excel spreadsheet. All the electronic stuff is automatically backed up using www.mozy.com must get around to scanning the old stuff in notebooks.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Oct 2010)

mcshroom said:


> I used to keep mine in excel on a usb stick, but then lost the stick. Now I use My Cycling Log



He who laughs last.........had a backup

I use Ascent on the MAC with a weekly backup of the files into a dropbox account


----------



## gavintc (24 Oct 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> He who laughs last.........had a backup
> 
> I use Ascent on the MAC with a weekly backup of the files into a dropbox account




Had a quick look at Ascent. I presume you are happy with it. Is the mapping reasonable? I am looking for something to download from a Garmin 705 and want a decent mapping software. 

thanks


----------



## zacklaws (24 Oct 2010)

gavintc said:


> Had a quick look at Ascent. I presume you are happy with it. Is the mapping reasonable? I am looking for something to download from a Garmin 705 and want a decent mapping software.
> 
> thanks



Try Sportstracks, the latest version, 3, you have to pay for to have all the features, but version 2, if you can get hold of it is free and have access to all the features. I download from my Edge 305 onto it.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2010)

My Cycling Log along with many other CC'ers


----------



## snorri (24 Oct 2010)

www.cyclogs.org.uk for when/if My Cycling Log crashes.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2010)

> excel on a usb stick


me too, but my milage is very poor this year more sick days than rides


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Oct 2010)

Cyclogs and Endomondo for me.


----------



## The Jogger (24 Oct 2010)

gavintc said:


> Had a quick look at Ascent. I presume you are happy with it. Is the mapping reasonable? I am looking for something to download from a Garmin 705 and want a decent mapping software.
> 
> thanks



Try 
www.fetcheveryone.com

This site has a lot of good stuf for recording training but is mainly a running site hence my original post maybe we should have something for our tyraining on CC of a similar set up. I'll look at my cycle log.
Cheers
Jogger


----------



## HLaB (24 Oct 2010)

snorri said:


> www.cyclogs.org.uk for when/if My Cycling Log crashes.




I used to log on cylogs but it crased fairly constantly as folks on CC know; I now log on My Cycling Log; don't trust that 100% either so simultaneously I also log my mileage in a spread sheet.


----------



## jimboalee (24 Oct 2010)

Everything over 10 miles goes on a spreadsheet.

Everything that is recorded on Egde 605 goes on Garmin Training Centre.

All Audax rides for a series award go on Garmin Basecamp.

When AUK award is complete, gpx files go in a seperate folder on PC and USB HDD.


----------



## byegad (24 Oct 2010)

Why bother?


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Oct 2010)

HLaB said:


> I used to log on cylogs but it crased fairly constantly as folks on CC know; I now log on My Cycling Log; don't trust that 100% either so simultaneously I also log my mileage in a spread sheet.



No crashes since it was relaunched.


----------



## Davidc (24 Oct 2010)

My Cycling Log, along with a plenty of others from here.

Also on a spreadsheet, where the 2 bikes are separate with all the maintenance records.


----------



## The Jogger (24 Oct 2010)

I joined my cycling log. You can't upload from a garmin can you?


----------



## Baggy (24 Oct 2010)

byegad said:


> Why bother?


Why not? 

I've got a basic Excel spreadsheet and still use Cyclogs.


----------



## dodgy (24 Oct 2010)

I use SportTracks, completely automated assuming you have a cycle GPS such as Garmin Edge etc. I can't be bothered manually entering in data to a spreadsheet, or even worse a web-site (which might go down). SportTracks obviously is able to tell you not only how far,fast,high,cadence etc etc, but also crucially for me - where you rode.

Anyway, to the question of 'why', for me it's a great motivator to try and beat October 2009s mileage in October 2010, or perhaps ride more ascent in the same month etc.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Oct 2010)

byegad said:


> Why bother?


I'm of the same opinion. It's of no interest to me how many miles I've ridden. Life's too short.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2010)

I don't log mine either. I did buy a computer a couple of years ago but I realised after a short while i wasn't bothered with what it was telling me so i took it off.


----------



## aabradys (24 Oct 2010)

I use an iPhone app called cyclemeter, works well for me.


----------



## zigzag (24 Oct 2010)

i don't use any logging sites or softwares, just calculate rough estimate. commuting miles + miles from longer rides (>100mi, easy to remember) + few hundred miles from local getting abouts. this year the total will be 5-6k miles.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Oct 2010)

gavintc said:


> Had a quick look at Ascent. I presume you are happy with it. Is the mapping reasonable? I am looking for something to download from a Garmin 705 and want a decent mapping software.
> 
> thanks



...ish

The use of his system to review does not need excellent mapping, ALl is based on "Virtual Earth", and the US Topo etc do not cover the UK.

The satellite mapping provided is fine, and you can also choose street or hybrid as in this image:








I tend to use Bike Route Toaster for planning


----------



## Crankarm (25 Oct 2010)

I know roughly how many miles I used to do but that was between me and my bike. I certainly wouldn't give information on my cycle riding habits to any third party website even if it was Garmin.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2010)

Crankarm said:


> I certainly wouldn't give information on my cycle riding habits to any third party website even if it was Garmin.



Yeah - 'the man' ain't getting my mileage either!


----------



## Fiona N (25 Oct 2010)

I use Polar training software although I must admit I very rarely ask it to add up the mileage. I'm more interested in comparing HR response over particular routes as a measure of fitness during the year. I don't find mileage to be a particularly good indicator of anything much and anyway the totals wouldn't include any mileage done when I wasn't using a HRM as none of my bikes or trike has a separate odometer.


----------



## Yellow Fang (27 Oct 2010)

I use www.fetcheveryone.com. It's more for running, but I log all my training on it.


----------

